# SEO tips for online photos



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

> You'll sell more remodeling projects with photos than with words, so naturally you have plenty of well-staged, well-crafted project images on your site. But what good are stunning project images if nobody sees your site? How can you leverage your images to push your search ranking higher, anyway?
> 
> We wondered this yesterday, in reading about the improved functionality of Google's image-search tool (see the video, below, for a demonstration).
> 
> ...


More here...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome. I have been working some every day on my portfolio and have a ton of images I need to add to the site. I start renaming them, I have been putting location in all my youtube videos since I was told the same thing.


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

Great link, the new Google images is really something. The article suggests an alt tag, I'd also suggest titling your images using keywords (ex: seattlehomeexterior.jpg instead of randomfilenamehere.jpg). If you get a lot of images up on your website, it can actually be a large driver of website traffic. 

I've run websites where the 3rd highest traffic source (after direct traffic and Google) came from the images on the site. Basically there were 1k people each month who came to the website through image search. People search for pictures all the time, and if they like what they see, they might just stick around.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Coat It! said:


> Great link, the new Google images is really something. The article suggests an alt tag, I'd also suggest titling your images using keywords (ex: seattlehomeexterior.jpg instead of randomfilenamehere.jpg). If you get a lot of images up on your website, it can actually be a large driver of website traffic.


One of the tips was to also use seattle-home-exterior.jpg instead of seattlehomeexterior.jpg because Google will recognize the names better.


----------



## Mass Painters (May 19, 2011)

Using keywords as you image URL & in the alt tag also helps define what the page is about. Keep it consistent with the title & headings already on the page.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Great article. Im curious about the hyphens because a while back I was reading on another site that Google will read a hyphen as a mnus -? Thats why I started using forward slash like interior/exterior.


----------

